# [EVDL] F250 Truck Conversion



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

So, I'm going to go pick up a truck tomorrow. It has no transmission 
currently. (which is why it's so cheap!)
I'm seriously tempted to experiment with a direct drive - no 
transmission system.
Mainly since I can get an old 60HP (600lb) DC electric motor REALLY 
cheap. ($300 or so)
So, if that doesn't work out, it wouldn't be a huge cash loss to give up 
on it, and switch to a Warp 11 and a Manual Transmission.

I'm mainly worried about low-end torque, and top speed issues.

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> John G. Lussmyer wrote:
> > So, I'm going to go pick up a truck tomorrow.
> > I'm seriously tempted to experiment with a direct drive.
> > Mainly since I can get an old 60HP (600lb) DC electric motor REALLY
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> John G. Lussmyer wrote:
> > So, I'm going to go pick up a truck tomorrow. It has no transmission
> > currently. (which is why it's so cheap!)
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Does it have dual fuel tanks, and are they full?

--Randall
Concord, NC


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "John G. Lussmyer" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, March 21, 2008 4:06 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] F250 Truck Conversion




> > John G. Lussmyer wrote:
> >> So, I'm going to go pick up a truck tomorrow. It has no transmission
> >> currently. (which is why it's so cheap!)
> >>
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Randall wrote:
> > Does it have dual fuel tanks, and are they full?
> >
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi John, with a generator attached to the sparrow i assume you are not
fundamentally opposed to hybrids. It occurred to me that a (higher
capacity, lower revving, to better match the motor) V twin would fit
between the front of the engine bay and the motor. You could use Harley or
the one of the japanese lookalikes, connected via a clutch to the tailshaft
of the motor. Cooling could be a problem, however the engine would be near
the radiators original location so maybe not. Water cooling may be
available on some of the engines. Fuel injection would also likely improve
economy and emissions.

Cheers,

Justin

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Justin Southam wrote:
> > Hi John, with a generator attached to the sparrow i assume you are not
> > fundamentally opposed to hybrids. It occurred to me that a (higher
> > capacity, lower revving, to better match the motor) V twin would fit
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> John G. Lussmyer wrote:
> >
> > Justin Southam wrote:
> >> Hi John, with a generator attached to the sparrow i assume you are not
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

If the goal is to save money, converting an F-250 to electric is NOT the
solution.
Even ignoring the high initial cost of the conversion, the operating costs
(electricity and battery maintenance/replacement) will be almost the same
as diesel fuel costs.

If your goal is to be "Green" then running the generator just killed that
since it will most likely produce more pollution than the current diesel
engine.



>
>


> > John G. Lussmyer wrote:
> >>
> >> Justin Southam wrote:
> >>> Hi John, with a generator attached to the sparrow i assume you are not
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

What could be the ideal conversion with saving money in gas for goal?



> Peter VanDerWal <[email protected]> wrote: If the goal is to save money, converting an F-250 to electric is NOT the
> solution.
> Even ignoring the high initial cost of the conversion, the operating costs
> (electricity and battery maintenance/replacement) will be almost the same
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> German Tedesco wrote:
> >
> > What could be the ideal conversion with saving money in gas for goal?
> >
> ...


----------

